# Which makes and models have 22lr conv.



## painter69 (Dec 19, 2007)

Newbie here :mrgreen: I have a p22 and love to burn thru 4-500 rounds at a whack. That is going to get spendy real quick when I get a 1911 .45 I don't have a pile of cash for a gun either :smt022


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Models I have seen .22lr conversions for:

1) 1911's
2) Glock's
3) Beretta 92's
4) EAA Witness

Companies producing conversion kits: 

Ciener,Kimber,Advantage arms,Colt,EAA,Wilson combat, to name a few.I would go with the Advantage arms Conversion kit for a 1911.

Usually for the price of the conversion kit,you can almost purchase a whole gun......I think they are all overpriced.But if you go through ammo like water...You'll eventually get your money's worth.


----------



## painter69 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank-you, I knew 1911 had conversions, I didnot know they were made for glock,beretta, etc. Do all 1911 conv. fit all or most fullsize 1911 ?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

They should fit on any Mil spec 1911 .They will not fit the off-breed types,Like Llama,Star,Ballester Molina and a few others.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

hawcer said:


> They should fit on any Mil spec 1911 .They will not fit the off-breed types,Like Llama,Star,Ballester Molina and a few others.


I was wondering also, will a 22 kit work with Colt's & Kimber's firing pin safety? Our gun shop has a Kimber 22 unit but was not sure if the firing pin safety (the parts in the frame) would interfere.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

So you are asking if a Kimber conversion unit will work on a model 80 series 1911?

I would think that it should...I don't recall Kimber stating that it only works on a series 70....you might check Kimbers web sight for further information.



> Kimber rimfire conversion kits work with All Kimber .45 ACP pistols that have either 4 or 5-inch barrels and single stack magazines. They also fit many different brands of 1911 pistols. Field installation takes about one minute and no modification is required. Conversion kits are not classified as a firearm and can be purchased directly from Kimber.












As you can see in this diagram of the series 80...if the side is replaced with one without the firing pin block...the gun will still operate.It just won't have the firing pin block anymore.

I hope this helps.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

that's what I was curious about. Thx:smt023


----------

